
Insanely Affordable X64 Cloud Servers - moul
https://blog.scaleway.com/2016/03/08/c2-insanely-affordable-x64-servers/
======
mackwic
moul: care to comment about how things are at scaleway and how's the roadmap
going ? Is VPC the next item on the list ? :)

Congrats on the steady advance anyway. It's been a pleasure to use scaleway so
far.

------
tusbar
It’s nice to see that they finally added x86 servers.

